# hallo habe eine frage



## prime caster 01 (28. Dezember 2011)

was haltet ihr von der bradungsrute daiwa prime caster und wer hatt noch eine ????? 




gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Moin Tom,

ich kenne ein paar Angler, die die haben (sie wird auch noch gebaut, ist allerdings hierzulande nicht mehr im Programm) - ich persönlich finde, sie wirft sehr gut und kann mit eigentlich allen anderen erhältlichen mithalten oder stellt einige sogar noch in den Schatten, allerdings ist sie ein klein wenig dicker im Handteil als einige neuere Modelle, was allerdings mir persönlich sogar gefällt, einige Ruten sind mir gerade im Winter zu dünn, um sie bequem zu halten. Die Bissanzeige allerdings ist wie bei vielen 'Japanruten' nicht so der Bringer, daher fischen die meisten sie mit Stippen als Bissanzeiger.

Ist freilich meine persönliche Ansicht; ich würde dennoch nicht mehr zu dreiteiligen oder Stationärrollen zurückgehen :g

Viele Grüße,


Dirk


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

wieso fischt du tele brandungsruten oder zweiteilich 


gruss tom


----------



## Boedchen (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Ich binn da mal voreilig und nehme Dirk die Antwort vorweg.
Zum Ersten solltest du wissen wer Abumann ist.
Seines Zeichens Dirk Christiansen / einer der führenden Surfcastingexperten Deutschlands.
Schaue unter der grossen Suchmaschiene mit dem G mal nach dem Namen, wirst Bilder finden die dir deine Frage beantworten.

Dieses wiederum beinhaltet das ich ihm noch nicht mal meine 3 geteilte geben würde, denke sie wäre...ähhm geringfügig überfordert Broken arrow oder so

Desweiteren ist Dirk Vizepräsident des DMV und für die Surfcasting Reige zuständig. Show hier

Ich pers. habe da allergrössten Respekt vor den Jungs und Mädels die ü 200M schmeissen.
Und glaube mir, 200M ist eine Entfernung die nur die wehnigsten erreichen werden.

So, nun nochmals auf deine Frage, meinst du wirklich das wenn jemand schon schiss um seine 3 geteilte hochwertige Rute hat die frage nach einer Tele überhaupt auftaucht? |kopfkrat

Hoffe ich habe dir geholfen und deine Frage beantwortet.
#h
Und Dirk hoffe ich wird mich nicht gleich |krach:


----------



## degl (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Hi Tom,

die Suchmaschine hat auf den ersten 5 Seiten nur Einträge aus Südeuropa oder gar Japan gehabt.......vermutlich wird es schwer hier so ein Teil zu erwerben.

Die Qualität wird Daiwatypisch gut sein und wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe kostet ne 3 Teilige in 4,20 knapp 34000 Yen.......

Wieviel Euro das ist #c#c

Und die Frage ob Tele, 2-teilig oder 3-teilig, hat in der Gesamtheit die 3-teilige gewonnen/beantwortet...........weil damit überwiegend gefischt wird 

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ich habe sie jetzt bekommenun und der absulute hammer mit 180 g bin ich 200 m gekommen keulenschnur in bund  sind aber gebraucht  wie gesacht es ist schwer dan zu kommen habe auch noch eine land caster dazu bekomen 

also 2x prime caster und eine land caster die alerdings nur eimal gefischt 

für 500 euro 



gruss tom


----------



## JigTim (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

#6Och nööööööööö!

Bitte nicht nochmal jemand der meint so mit 180 Gramm,
200 Meter werfen zu können....|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Da weiß ich was ich mir zum neuen Jahr wünsche ...

Ich versuche es aber doch noch einmal.
200 Meter mit Stationärrolle und Keulenschnur oder auch gerne Geflecht werfen nur gaaaaanz wenige Menschen und dann ohne Vorfach, Wurm, Clips usw...

Versucht erst einmal dauerhaft real beim Angeln (den ganzen Abend lang) über 100 Meter zu kommen, dann 110 Meter usw....

Wer dann noch über 130 Meter schafft ---> Chapeau

@ Dirk, kannst Du das Ganze vll. einmal mit Ergebnissen vom Casting in der handelsüblichen Klasse untermauern|wavey:

Viele Grüße

 Tim


----------



## degl (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Also,

solange ich Tom`s Schulterbreite und Rückenmuskulatur nicht kenne.....freue ich mich, das einer es mal wieder schafft über 130m zu werfen.................ich kann mich krüppelig keulen und/oder auch einen "Kredithai"(für Megatackle) aufsuchen..........meine natürliche Wurfweite ist max.130m und die schaffe ich auch nicht mal den ganzen Abend

gruß degl


----------



## heini mück (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



JigTim schrieb:


> #6Och nööööööööö!
> 
> Bitte nicht nochmal jemand der meint so mit 180 Gramm,
> 200 Meter werfen zu können....|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
> ...




|good:


----------



## Herbynor (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Joh degel, sehe ich fast genau so.
Herbynor


----------



## Boedchen (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

hmmm... 200m sind echt sehr heftig, aber wie Degl schrieb, erst ma mit fischen gehen , voher ist alles spekulation.
Ich selbst komme beim casten nach 1 Jahr üben endlich mal auf 160... und da ist schon ziemlich schluss mit stationär.
Übrigens werfe ich zu 90% 180gr......
Naja, aber ich finde es gut wenn es Menschen giebt die es schaffen, z.bsp Dirk. Da der Threadsteller ja aus der Nähe Kiel kommt ist es doch bestimmt in seinem Sinne mal zum Trainig der Caster zu fahren, dort giebt es sogar einen extra club für gewisse weiten


----------



## kerasounta (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Denke auch das 200 m nicht zu schaffen sind.

Ich haus auch gern auffe kagge und sage 150 m schaffe ich...

Mit 3teiliger und stationaerrolle ist physisch dann auch ende.

Die reibungskraefte sind zu stark.

Denke das die englaender die besten caster sind.weil Sie.die 2teiligen peitschen und multirollen nutzen.

Da entscheidet meist die Technik.

Da hilft mir mein heraklesarm auch nicht mehr...mit meinen 3teiligen. :k


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

also ohne vorfach schaf ich bis zur letzen farbe meiner quntum keulenschnur
und so weit ich weis sind da 220m schnur drauf ale 25m eine farbe 

ich weiß das ich das schafe wen ihr mihr nicht glaubet fahrt nach fischermas paner in kiel zu kasten und fragt ihen nach tom reichert 


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ich wohne am strand und gehe jeden tag nach der arbeit werfen um mich abzureagieren kla wenn ornlich wind dan nicht aber sonst schon. andere gehen ins fitnestudio ich gehe werfen 


gruss tom


----------



## JigTim (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Moin Tom,

na dann mal Hut ab von meiner Seite!

Ich dachte und denke ich kann auch ganz gut werfen, aber irgendwann wird jeder zusätzlicher Meter mehr echt schwierig

Naja, ich freue mich immer, wenn ich jemanden am Strand treffe der 200 Meter werfen kann....

Ist leider wirklich echt selten...

Ps: Die Idee mit einem Treffen bei den Castern find ich klasse

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## degl (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ich wohne am strand und gehe jeden tag nach der arbeit werfen um mich abzureagieren kla wenn ornlich wind dan nicht aber sonst schon. andere gehen ins fitnestudio ich gehe werfen
> 
> 
> gruss tom



Nimm uns das jetzt bloß nicht krumm,.........aber wir alle haben, was Wurfweite betrifft, unsere Realerfahrungen gemacht und glaube,  mit dem gebamsel drann, was du dann zum angeln brauchst...............bleiben plötzlich ein paar Farben mehr auf der Rolle..............ich selbst hätte nie gedacht, das das so deutlich ist.......|bigeyes

Aber wie es sich jetzt liest, hast du jedenfalls ein paar "Sahnestöcker" dein eigen zu nennen#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

danke net von dir es ist ja das ales muss zusamen passen die rolle darf nicht zu schwer sein und muss tropstem eine große spule haben dan die rutte das das a und o ich hatte darvor shimano ultegra surf und damit bin ich auch nich weiten als 130 m gekommen aber mit den daiwa um einiges weite ich glaube das licht ander umglaublichen härte und den gewichten die man unten rein schrauben kann bei mir reichen 50 g achso und onhe die gewichte bekommt man die rutte ganich aufgeladen


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ja das stimmt aber ich muss noch sargen fisch fange ich meistens nicht so viel      grins


gruss tom


----------



## JigTim (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

@Degl, stimmt die Ruten sind schön, aber die Ring viel zu klein....

Naja, dieses Jahr ist es auch schwer ordentlich Fisch zu fangen.... Zumindest bei den Dorschen läufts nicht rund in der Brandung.

Was habe ich schön für eine Vorfreude im letzten Herbst gehabt -> keine Ahnung wo dran das Ganze wieder einmal liegen mag, aber so wenig Dorsche wie dieses Jahr... Wahnsinn|kopfkrat


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ja das stimmt das mit den ringen sagen viele aber ich finde man wirft wesenlich weiter als mit herkomlichen ringen ja wo der dosch ist ich weiß es nicht werde morgen noch ma loss zum abschluss und dan ma schaun 


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

wo ist den das castig genau ???? 


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

achso wer mich in akzjon sehen will der kann morgen so gegen 15.00 bis 22.00 auf die seebrüke am schönberger strand auf ne ziegarete oder so vorbei kommen


----------



## kerasounta (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> also ohne vorfach schaf ich bis zur letzen farbe meiner quntum keulenschnur
> und so weit ich weis sind da 220m schnur drauf ale 25m eine farbe
> 
> ich weiß das ich das schafe wen ihr mihr nicht glaubet fahrt nach fischermas paner in kiel zu kasten und fragt ihen nach tom reichert
> ...



Du bist n Typ nach meinem Geschmack ,wenns ums werfen geht...
Leider bin ich zu weit von der kueste ,sonst wurde ich jeden Tag werfen

Sobald ich mehr Zeit hab werde ich gas geben..

Naechste Woche hab ich in mommark 7 Tage Zeit zum werfen..

Diese daiwa rufen kannte ich nicht.
Ich hoffe meine ruten sind steif genug...
Nur.nach Max. Wurfgweicht kann man nicht immer gehen...

Gruss Aki


----------



## degl (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> wo ist den das castig genau ????
> 
> 
> gruss tom



In unregelmäßigen Abständen in Kiel auf dem Nordmarkfeld..........der Dirk(Abuman) weiß mehr darüber#6

gruß degl


----------



## a.bu (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Moin, sagt doch unbedingt rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn es zum werfen geht, ich habe da noch einige Defizite in Bezug auf meine Wurfweite.

Ich kann machen was ich will aber weiter als 150m bekomme ich meine Montagen einfach nicht geworfen. Gott sei Dank ist ja bald Jahreswechsel und da kann man sich ja für das nächste Jahr neue Weiten vornehmen.

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse, es gibt für interessierte Münzfreunde demnächst ein neues 10Euro Stück, Titel 200 Jahre Grimms Märchen, ziehmlich passend für einiges was man hier so liest.

Also in diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr|wavey:.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norbi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> also ohne vorfach schaf ich bis zur letzen farbe meiner quntum keulenschnur
> und so weit ich weis sind da 220m schnur drauf ale 25m eine farbe
> 
> ich weiß das ich das schafe wen ihr mihr nicht glaubet fahrt nach fischermas paner in kiel zu kasten und fragt ihen nach tom reichert
> ...



Jetzt kann ich Dir ja verraten,Deine Frau/Freundin hat Dir 100m
von Deiner Schnur abgeschnitten:m


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Toll, ich bin berühmt! - Danke, Boedchen und Degl, ich bin gerade etwas rot geworden! :l

Ich befürchte auch, 200 Meter sind sehr optimistisch, generell schon, noch mehr mit Vorfach, aber dazu kennen die meisten meine Einstellung.

Dennoch ein paar Gedanken:

- Low Rider: Ein recht bekannter Angler aus der Kieler Ecke hat kürzlich zwei identische Ruten (Shimano Surf Leader) mit jeweils gleicher Rolle (Aero Technium MGS) und Schnur (dünner geflochtener) getestet, allerdings eine Rute original mit Low Ridern, eine umgebaut mit größeren Ringen, Ergebnis: die Rute mit größeren Ringen ließ etwa zehn Meter weitere Würfe zu!

Auch die Wettkampfwerfer, die die Stationärrolle nehmen, vorrangig in Südamerika, nehmen eigens angefertigte Riesenringe, so wenige wie möglich (vier sind vorgeschrieben), und werfen damit unglaublich weit, ich selbst sah auf der Wiese schon Würfe von über 240 Metern mit der Stationärrolle. Bei unseren Fischen in Deutschland kaum maßgeblich, aber dazu: je weniger und größer die Ringe, desto weiter kann man potentiell werfen; die Aktion de Rute zum Drill allerdings ist besser, je mehr und kleinere Ringe man hat, weil sich so die Rute einfach besser und harmonischer biegt.

- Wir Schmeißerer werfen meistens in Kiel auf dem Nordmarksportfeld (allerdings nicht mehr lange, weil es langsam zu klein wird |bigeyes, sobald wir eine größere Wiese haben ziehen wir um), fühl Dich gerne eingeladen, dort mit uns zu werfen, wir vermessen auch die Würfe, grob oder auf den Zentimeter genau, dann kannst Du mal schauen, wie weit Du wirfst.

Ich selbst habe in diesem Jahr erstmals offiziell über 230 meter geworfen und werfe etwa einen 210er Schnitt nur mit Blei; ich befürchte aber, nur unter perfekten Bedingungen und auch nur dann, wenn alles passt, würde ich vielleicht mit Schwung und überhaupt auf 150 am Strand kommen, realistisch sind bei guten Bedingungen 120-130, bei einer vier von vorne und zwei Haken geklippt ist ein sehr guter Werfer, wer 100 Meter schafft - aber das sind schon nicht mehr so viele im Land.

Einer unserer Werfer machte schon mal den Test: Er warf auf der Wiese an dem tag etwa 210 Meter, nur mit Blei; dann, mit einem Doppelhakenvorfach, geklippt, mit zwei Twistern als Wattwurmersatz, aber immer noch perfektem Stand auf der Wiese, leichtem Rückenwind, leichter Bekleidung wegen warmen Wetters, idealem Gerät, kam er nur noch auf gute 140; und jetzt stell Dir mal vor, Du stehst im Sand und hast nicht mehr den guten Stand - 130 Meter -, dicke Klamotten wegen Winter - 115 Meter -, Gegenwind - 100 Meter... Oder? |kopfkrat

- Es ist vorrangig Geschmackssache, ob man zwei- oder dreiteilige Ruten fischt, und nicht zuletzt eine Frage des Autos, in einen Polo passt sowas schwer rein (aber geht!); und ab hier wirklich ganz persönliche Meinung des Abumanns: dreiteilige sind vorrangig dafür gebaut, ohne ordentliche Wurftechnik weit zu werfen, und in der Regel wirft man weiter, je teurer die Ruten werden. Zweiteilige werfen nicht allzu weit ohne Technik, aber wenn man nur ein klein wenig grundlegende Technik hat, werfen sie wie von alleine und potentiell weiter als dreiteilige, aber man muss ein Mindestmaß an Training investieren. Was mich aber hauptsächlich bei zweiteiligen hält:
   - sie sind stabiler und kosten weniger als dreiteilige
   - sie haben eine harmonischere Aktion und in meinem Fall durch eingespleißte Glasspitze eine schönere Bissanzeige auch ohne Zitterspitzen oder Stippruten
   - durch die Wurftechnik ist der Wurf generell progressiver und meine Würmer kommen auch da an,wo sie hinsollen: noch sauber am Haken ins Wasser!

- Ach ja: bei nur leichtem Seitenwind oder wenig Gegenwind reiße ich beim Angeln die komplette Keule und noch ein wenig der Füllschnur von der Rolle; und wie gesagt, das sind garantiert keine 200 Meter! 

Mal so als Gedanken zum Tage...

Viele Grüße von hier oben,


Dirk


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ok sach ma bescheit wen ihr werfen get den komme ich auch vorbei 


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

hallo aki du kanst ja auch einfach auf ein feld gehen


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Sagt mal, wir hatten es bestimmt schon mal angedacht - was haltet Ihr von einem 'realistischen' Brandungswerfen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld - wir treffen uns beizeiten, werfen mit unserem herkömmlichem Brandungsgeschirr und Montage mit Twistern als Wurmersatz (ich habe mal irgendwann 100 weiße Twisterschwänze gewonnen, davon müssten noch 90 da sein, die stifte ich #6 ) gegen den Wind und messen genau, dann sehen wir es ja und veröffentlichen die Weiten (natürlich nur, wenn gewünscht) auch hier - dann wissen wir es endlich mal genau!

Und anschließend fahren wir irgendwo in der Nähe, also Richtung Schwedeneck oder Richtung Schönberg, zum gemeinsamen Angeln, was meint Ihr?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

jor das gut wan getz los    grins


gruss tom


----------



## heini mück (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



Abumann schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wir hatten es bestimmt schon mal angedacht - was haltet Ihr von einem 'realistischen' Brandungswerfen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld - wir treffen uns beizeiten, werfen mit unserem herkömmlichem Brandungsgeschirr und Montage mit Twistern als Wurmersatz (ich habe mal irgendwann 100 weiße Twisterschwänze gewonnen, davon müssten noch 90 da sein, die stifte ich #6 ) gegen den Wind und messen genau, dann sehen wir es ja und veröffentlichen die Weiten (natürlich nur, wenn gewünscht) auch hier - dann wissen wir es endlich mal genau!
> 
> Und anschließend fahren wir irgendwo in der Nähe, also Richtung Schwedeneck oder Richtung Schönberg, zum gemeinsamen Angeln, was meint Ihr?



Das wäre ja mal eine gute Idee.
wenn a.bu mitkommt dann haben wir ja auch einen aus dem aktuellen WM-Team.


----------



## Boedchen (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



Abumann schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wir hatten es bestimmt schon mal angedacht - was haltet Ihr von einem 'realistischen' Brandungswerfen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld - wir treffen uns beizeiten, werfen mit unserem herkömmlichem Brandungsgeschirr und Montage mit Twistern als Wurmersatz (ich habe mal irgendwann 100 weiße Twisterschwänze gewonnen, davon müssten noch 90 da sein, die stifte ich #6 ) gegen den Wind und messen genau, dann sehen wir es ja und veröffentlichen die Weiten (natürlich nur, wenn gewünscht) auch hier - dann wissen wir es endlich mal genau!
> 
> Und anschließend fahren wir irgendwo in der Nähe, also Richtung Schwedeneck oder Richtung Schönberg, zum gemeinsamen Angeln, was meint Ihr?



Na das ist doch mal nen goiler Vorschlag , 
was das werfen mit realistischen Vorfächern angeht kann ich schon von Erfahrungen berichten ^^
Und wenn wer mag darf er gerne in GT ein Vorfach  aus den hohen Bäumen schnippeln ^^ Mit Twistern 

@Dirk, was heist berühmt? Ehre wehm Ehre gebührt

PS: Einen der besten Werfer unter Realen bedingungen durfte ich schon begleiten..
seit dem Caste ich um als "Landratte" wehnigsten nen bissl voran zu kommen.
THY Danny


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ich weiß das ich das schafe wen ihr mihr nicht glaubet fahrt nach fischermas paner in kiel zu kasten und fragt ihen nach tom reichert



Frag mal Karsten nach Klaus aus Schwartbuck. Werfe schon einigermaßen aber lange nicht so weit wie A.bu oder sonst einer.
Ich komme auf max. 120-130m in der Brandung und das ist schon recht weit mit Keule. 
Karsten war erstaunt über die Wurfweite aber es waren lange keine 200m oder gar mehr.

Hab letztens auch 242m geworfen... leider nicht weit aber tief. 

Immer das blöde Gesabbel...

Klar schaffen Einige wenige mit der Multi über 200m auf der Wiese. In  der Brandung mit ner Stationär und Keule ist das nur dummes Gesabbel.


----------



## möpps (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Hallo 

ich schließe mich da mal an... wer am strand mit dem ganzen getüttel und 4 würmer drauf von miraus noch geclippt 100m konstant den ganzen abend wirft ist schon janz jutt..#6
ich gehe auch nicht erst zeit gestern zum Angeln anne Brandung aber das einer weiter wie 130m mit dem ganzen zeug wirft habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber ich lass mich da gerne belehren..|bigeyes
Bei guten verhältnissen sind bei mir nicht vielmehr wie 120m drinn und ich Fische grundsätzlich Einzelhaken (es sei denn es geht auf Platte) ich bin 1,90m groß und wiege ca 100kg und meine Technick ist nicht die schlechteste#6#6

Gruß möpps


----------



## Sebastian G (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

moin abumann,

geile idee!wenn ich zeit habe mach ich mit,muss nur leider fast jedes wochenende arbeiten!(kotz)

gruß sebastian


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ja wan den nu habe noch bis 9.1 urlaub 



gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Moin Tom,

so schnell geht das nicht, andere kommen nicht ganz aus der Ecke und müssen sowas erstmal planen; wobei ich bis zum 9. vielleicht noch mal auf den Norder fahre; übrigens wohnt bei Dir um die Ecke ein Mitglied der Nationalmannschaft (und recht guter Angler #6 ), Horst Engelland in Laboe - ich kann ja mal vermitteln und Du gehst mit ihm angeln oder werfen, und wenn Du in der Brandung um die 50 bis 60 Meter weiter wirfst als er, darfst Du behaupten, 200 Meter zu werfen :vik:

Aber wie gesagt, sollte ich vor dem 9. nochmal zum Norder fahren, kann ich ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## angelnmike (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Meine Fresse.Ich kann das bald nicht mehr ab mit diesen Wurfweiten in der Brandung.Kommt doch bitte alle zu dem realen Werfen auf´s Feld.Ich bin so gespannt wie viele von euch der realität ins Auge sehen müssen.Selbst wenn man nicht ganz so weit wirft wie man sich das erhofft hat,kann man sich bei diesem Werfen ne menge Tipp´s holen damit man vielleicht zehn oder mehr Meter wirft.Ist noch nicht lange her da stand jemand beim Angeln neben mir und hat mir erzählt wie ******* doch Multirollen sind.Die Werfen nur halb so weit wie Stationärrollen usw. .Ich musste ihm leider eines besseren belehren.Bitte,bitte Dirk mach einen Termin für dieses Werfen ich will unbedingt dabei sein.


----------



## JigTim (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Hallo zusammen,

gute Sache, bin dabei wenn es beruflich passt!

Als kleiner Anreiz für die besonders talentierten...
Wer bei dem Wurfversuch auf der Wiese mit 2 Haken und gegen den Wind die 175 Meter knack bekommt ne Pulle Havanna von mir....
Muss ich die Flasche proforma denn überhaupt mitbringen|uhoh:

Sollte ja für den PrimeCaster ein Anreiz sein, um vorher gut zu Frühstücken#6

Einen guten Rutsch an alle 

Tim


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Vorschlag: Samstag, 25. Februar, ab etwa 10:30 auf dem Nordmarksportfeld Kiel - passt, zu früh im Jahr, noch zu lange hin? Wir können auch früher noch was machen, ich bin bereit.

Ich stecke ab 100 Meter in Zehn-Meter-Schritten aus, dazu bringe ich noch Twisterschwänze mit; ich stecke möglichst 'gegen den Wind' wegen der realistischen Brandungsbedingungen.
Geworfen wird nacheinander, wenn die, die werfen wollen, durch sind, wird gemeinsam eingekurbelt und geschaut, wie weit die Würfe waren - was meint Ihr dazu?

Wir können so bis gegen zwei, drei Uhr werfen, damit jeder, auch die mit längerem Anfahrtsweg, werfen kann, und danach können wir ja enteder gemeinsam McDonald's oder BurgerKing unsicher machen oder reinfach nen Wurm holen und an einen Strand in der Nähe fahren, sofern bis dahin kein Eisgang ist - los, sagt mal, was Ihr zu Plan und Datum meint!

(Und Tim, ich glaube, die Flascheb raquchst Du nicht einzupacken; ich hatte seinerzeit eine für 160 Meter ausgesetzt, A.Bu kam nur ganz knapp dahin, bekam aber natürlich die Buddel!)


----------



## a.bu (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Moin Dirk,

es waren 168m:vik:aber mit einer Gerätezusammenstellung die wohl kaum einer fischt. Ich denke mehr als 135 bis 140m sind bei normalen Bedingungen mit ner 0,28er Keule völlig unrealistisch. Selbst diese Weite werden kaum mehr als 10% der Angler werfen und schon gar nicht über 5 Stunden. Es gibt sicher einen Haufen Angler die am Strand weiter werfen als ich aber da reden wir vielleicht über 5-15m, deshalb kann ich über die 180-200m Werfer manchmal echt nur den Kopf schütteln.
Na ja, auf dem Norder mehr.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

jor bin dabei


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Well said Andreas!


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> jor bin dabei



Alleine deswegen wäre ich gerne dabei :vik:

Andreas, hast du die 168m mit Vorfach oder ohne geworfen? Denke mal das war die 20er Keule.. Richtig?

Mit Fireline hab ich die Weite auf der Wiese auch schon erreicht aber ohne Vorfach (nur nacktes Blei) allerdings ist das auch schon paar Jahre her.


----------



## JigTim (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Das wird ne lustige Sache....
Freue mich schon auf einige Gesichter, wenn die Bleie ausgebuddelt werden und die Weiten exakt zu sehen sind ...


----------



## Boedchen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Alleine deswegen wäre ich gerne dabei :vik:
> ...



Och Kinders, hoert doch endlich ma uff, wir haben es alle noch nicht gesehen und ich freue mich wenn es klappen sollte.
Wie ich schon schrieb, ich würd auch kommen, aber 400KM nur um euch zu zeigen wie ICH 200M werfe?





4X50=200 

Hier der Beweis das ich noch übe ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWwxekcLgLI&context=C399a82dADOEgsToPDskK7Y7tKSdiEp_tfSQ6cwpYF


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Ach Boedchen, deswegen gehen wir ja hinterher angeln - pack das Vossibärchen ein und komm rauf, ich drück Dir auch ne Multi in die Hand und verspreche, dass es damit klappt! #6


----------



## Boedchen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Och nöööö... nicht Vossibärchen ^^
Der macht doch alles kaput^^


----------



## Fietzer (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ich guck mir das mal ganz gespannt an. wird viele überraschungen geben


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

ja schaun wir ma was kommt aber ich bin eigenlich darfür das wir danch brandungsangeln fahren


gruss tom


----------



## a.bu (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

@Klaus,

das war mit einem 2Haken Vorfach mit Jiggummis auf den Haken.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## NixKönner (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

Wurfweite IGAL hauptsache das Vorfach fliegt ins Wasser.... guckt euch an manchen Tagen die kleinen Angler an, die ein Fisch nach den nächsten ziehen können...
Aber dazugesagt Tom schmeisst schon recht n paar meter (kenne ihn schon ein wenig)
Und dazugesagt ,Tom wann fahren wir das nächste mal wieder Große dorsche fangen? *grins* geiler Jahresabschluss 2011 mit n 82cm Dorsch!


----------



## prime caster 01 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*

jo schülie na ales fresch hate heute 3 untermasige dorsch und eine 40ger kliesche


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo habe eine frage*



a.bu schrieb:


> @Klaus,
> 
> das war mit einem 2Haken Vorfach mit Jiggummis auf den Haken.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



#6

Ich hab es befürchtet :m


----------

